# Problem with Corsair H80i liquid cooler



## Miletich3 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Problem with Corsair Extreme performance H80i liquid cooler*

After I play on the PC for a few hours, the cooler gets Pretty noisy. Has it something to do with the fans? I mounted one fan blowing into the radiator and the other pushing heat away from the computer.

Is it normal?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If the sound is from the pump block, then there will be problems.
If it is just the fans speeding up as the system gets warmer, that is normal.
Remove the side of the case and listen for anything other than the fan speeding up, such as a clicking noise or some other unusual noise that may indicate contact or an unbalanced fan.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Fan bearings can go bad too.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Miletich3 :wave:

As above though it depends on what sort of 'noise' it's making. If it's the usual soft whirring noise getting louder, then it's the fan speeding up, as it should do. Buzzing/clicking noises can range from worn fan bearings, unbalanced fan-blades or a (usually) mounting screw/bolt worked slightly loose and rattling.


----------

